# Bad Zone - Help



## browie (Apr 18, 2020)

I've been working on my system that hasn't been touched in 5-7 years. The zone I'm asking about had 4 impact sprinkler heads and they didn't pop up, I had to dig 2 of them from being covered and they would just flood the area.

I dug up and changed out all 4 for some new rain bird 22SA's but after looking closer I might switch the to 32SA's that's kind of beside the point.

When I turned that zone on now the new heads pop up but they do not have the pressure and spray distance like they should. I even put a 32 on one of the spots and that only went maybe 10 feet. I would assume clearly there is a crack or leak somewhere. Would you guess that too?

Here is my plan.

Can I put like a PVC cap on these 4 heads and turn that zone on to try and find where a wet spot comes up if there is a break? Working with the system already I can't clearly see a spot that shows up wet, especially since I'm watering the whole lawn already working with all zones.

That would fill the line with water and if there is a leak it hopefully would show up.

Another idea is 1 of the heads comes off of the line and probably uses a T connection to break off of the other 3. I might dig in that area to look for a break. I"m stuck.


----------



## browie (Apr 18, 2020)

I saw some one else post an image and thought this might help.

I'm pretty sure this is how the zone line runs. It makes sense because along that south fence there are some heads and then along the street on the east is another zone. So I assume 3 lines run along the fence and my trouble zone is this picture.

My first place I will dig if suggested is probably going to be at that T connection.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

You absolutely can cap the heads to look for the breaks. Any reason for sticking with impact heads vs. Going to a rotor?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

If you cap the heads and run the zone, the leak should show up as a boggy area. You may need to leave the zone open for a while (30+ minutes) to find it depending on how deep the supply line was buried.


----------



## browie (Apr 18, 2020)

Ok here is what I've done.

1. Plugged all 4 spots and fixed any drips/leaks my extensions or elbows would have caused.
2. Added a head at 1 then ran it with other 3 plugged
3. Added a head at 1 and 2 then ran it
4. Added a head at 1,2,3 then ran it
This is where the problem begins
5. Added all 4 heads and my pressure drops so bad they don't pop up but 1/4 of the way.
6. Plugged #1 because 1 and 2 are so close together 2 can cover the area. Then they ran fine again.

Why is it that 3 run fine but 4 can't handle it. While in some of my other zones I'll have 5 heads or even 6 heads. Before you said what type of heads there is a zone just to the right of this picture next to the street that runs 5 heads that are the same as this problem area.

Ideas? My idea is to leave 1 plugged for good.


----------

